# Forest of Dean Duathlon 14th September



## Monsieur Remings (6 Sep 2014)

Well, I'd always planned to do a duathlon, funnily enough this month at the London Duathlon but...the cost of entry and a 2014 full of buying/moving house, work, family etc has meant no racing of any kind this year. So I thought I'd put that right...

This 'un consists of a 10k trail run, a 40k road ride and then a further 5k road run. Truth be told I'm really excited and it's only over the bridge from here.

I did want to ask though whether most people who'd entered their first duathlon bothered with a suit? They don't come cheap and really what's the difference between normal padded cycling stuff and a suit that's padded anyway...?


----------



## Ian A (23 Sep 2014)

Deleted as I replied a week after the duathlon


----------

